
I tried to buy a satellite and all I got was this lousy $67,000 - Alupis
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/02/buythissatellite_project_what_happened_next/
======
t3ra
I wonder if he tried to work any organization trying to do "project loon"
styled remote access projects

~~~
Alupis
It seemed his idea was to setup base stations in remote areas, so that he
could provide satellite internet access where other means would be more costly
or infeasible. (although, as he found out, purchasing the satellite is the
most costly part, let alone relocating it!)

